# Ham & pork



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This one's denounced the teacher for speaking about ham & pork !  Even the president of the spanish Islamic society says its nonsense.

Un alumno musulmán denuncia a su profesor por hablar del jamón. SUR.es

I wouldn't have thought La Linea was the best place to be making complaints like this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhhmmm, I suspect this one may have to go in the lounge in a while Gus   

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> This one's denounced the teacher for speaking about ham & pork !  Even the president of the spanish Islamic society says its nonsense.
> 
> Un alumno musulmán denuncia a su profesor por hablar del jamón. SUR.es
> 
> I wouldn't have thought La Linea was the best place to be making complaints like this.


Sounds to me like six of one and half a dozen of the other.
The pupil may have been_ over sensitive_ let's say, to the issue, but the teacher's reaction of "if you don't like it you can go back to your country" isn't what I would call a balanced, well thought out remark to make.

If it goes to the lounge it'll need to be translated...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Hhhhmmm, I suspect this one may have to go in the lounge in a while Gus
> 
> Jo xxxx


I did wonder ,but then thought as it was spanish that it crept in.

yes pesky , the teacher's reply wasn't a good response. Then again he might not have believed that they were serious ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> This one's denounced the teacher for speaking about ham & pork !  Even the president of the spanish Islamic society says its nonsense.
> 
> Un alumno musulmán denuncia a su profesor por hablar del jamón. SUR.es
> 
> I wouldn't have thought La Linea was the best place to be making complaints like this.


Correct me if I´m wrong Pesky, but wasn´t the denuncia made because the teacher told the child to "go back to his own country if he didn´t like what he was hearing"? Which sounds quite reasonable, racism in teachers is simply not acceptable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Correct me if I´m wrong Pesky, but wasn´t the denuncia made because the teacher told the child to "go back to his own country if he didn´t like what he was hearing"? Which sounds quite reasonable, racism in teachers is simply not acceptable.


But is that racism or a simple fact?? Teachers cant really be expected to dance around everyones religions when they're teaching in their own country!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> But is that racism or a simple fact?? Teachers cant really be expected to dance around everyones religions when they're teaching in their own country!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, kids say daft things all the time and teachers ought to be able to accommodate that without making potentially inflammatory remarks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, kids say daft things all the time and teachers ought to be able to accommodate that without making potentially inflammatory remarks.




True, but if you are taught in a non muslim school and dont like what you're being taught then....... go to a muslim school!!!!!! "simples"

Its exactly this sort of attitude that causes a racism attitude! They should accept, go to school to learn and not try to bring the racism card up at every opportunity . it prevents integration and acceptance... Afterall, we non muslims are expected to accept the burqa and covered faces eventho its alien to us and we're not comfortable seeing people walking about under a black blankies!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Correct me if I´m wrong Pesky, but wasn´t the denuncia made because the teacher told the child to "go back to his own country if he didn´t like what he was hearing"? Which sounds quite reasonable, racism in teachers is simply not acceptable.


Without reading the whole article again (I _*am*_ supposed to be working,  as usual!!) the first line says...
_
"Un profesor de un instituto de La Linea (Cádiz) ha sido denunciado por la familia de un alumno musulmán por explicar en una clase que el clima fría deLa Linea (Cádiz) favorecía la curación de jamones."_

A teacher in a secondary school in La Linea (Cádiz) has been reported by the family of a Muslim pupil for explaining that the cold climate of La Linea (Cádiz) was beneficial to the curing of hams.

Now I don't know if that's the true story or not, but that raises a whole load of issues. The parents think it's more important to report the teacher for talking about ham rather than for making racist comments???


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is an english version but it doesn't mention the 'go back home ' comment.
Look at some of the replies ! Especially the 2nd one . :rofl:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Here is an english version but it doesn't mention the 'go back home ' comment.
> Look at some of the replies ! Especially the 2nd one . :rofl:


Link doesnt work.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Without reading the whole article again (I _*am*_ supposed to be working,  as usual!!) the first line says...
> _
> "Un profesor de un instituto de La Linea (Cádiz) ha sido denunciado por la familia de un alumno musulmán por explicar en una clase que el clima fría deLa Linea (Cádiz) favorecía la curación de jamones."_
> 
> ...


Its always dangerous to judge situations without the facts (and the media doesnt necessarily report them correctly anyway) but the denuncia does seem to about the issue of discussing ham. But if you cant openly discuss ham in Spain where can you, lol? 

Sorry but the whole thing is bizarre. Of course, if the teacher did make the comment about going back to his own country then he shouldnt have, especially to a child, but in the report he claims to have said that he should go to another school (though we dont know if that is true either). 

The fact that the Spanish Islamic Association were quick to condemn the denuncia as ridiculous was at least helpful. Otherwise, this incident only serves to create more islamophobia by making a mountain out of a molehill. 

This issue was being discussed on various Spanish morning tv programmes today and they showed the pupil’s mother, in a home which I assume was her own living room. Strangely, she is standing in front of a Christmas tree with a Santa Claus behind it! And it’s the ham that is the bad guy? lol


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When in Rome............................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> True, but if you are taught in a non muslim school and dont like what you're being taught then....... go to a muslim school!!!!!! "simples"
> 
> Its exactly this sort of attitude that causes a racism attitude! They should accept, go to school to learn and not try to bring the racism card up at every opportunity . it prevents integration and acceptance... Afterall, we non muslims are expected to accept the burqa and covered faces eventho its alien to us and we're not comfortable seeing people walking about under a black blankies!
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly. And we atheists have to put up with nativity scenes everywhere and all this nonsense about virgin births.

I agree that the parents' _denuncia_, if it was just about the pork, it is totally loopy. BUT if the teacher did make that comment about going back to his own country, it was the wrong way to handle a confused child who is being told one thing at home and something else at school.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/attach/jpg.gif


The Aussies seem to have an answer, perhaps similar for Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> 
> The Aussies seem to have an answer, perhaps similar for Spain


What a horrible teeshirt. I hope you aren't suggesting that the Spanish should adopt that attitude. 

And how ironic, considering that Australian English-speakers are all immigrants, or descended from immigrants (albeit some of them involuntary).


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hepa said:


> When in Rome............................


 ...do as the romans do...

I hate that say. OR as we say back home: Donde fueras haz lo que vieras. 


I am all for freedom and diversity. I whish the teacher would have come up with a more sensible answer to his pupil


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OUTSTANDING!!!!!*:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I did wonder ,but then thought as it was spanish that it crept in.
> 
> yes pesky , the teacher's reply wasn't a good response. Then again he might not have believed that they were serious ?


Here's the link .Muslim pupil offended by the word 'jamón' in class in Cádiz


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> What a horrible teeshirt. I hope you aren't suggesting that the Spanish should adopt that attitude.
> 
> And how ironic, considering that Australian English-speakers are all immigrants, or descended from immigrants (albeit some of them involuntary).



I spent time in Australia, my sense of humour will thus differ from yours, but that is to be expected.

Look at the size of his hands, this guy has known hard work, incredible,

Hepa


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Here's the link .Muslim pupil offended by the word 'jamón' in class in Cádiz




I agree with Stephen US on comment number 2... Hell I'll even buy the bullet


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> ...do as the romans do...
> 
> I hate that say. OR as we say back home: Donde fueras haz lo que vieras.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, That which you have sown is what you will reap,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I spent time in Australia, my sense of humour will thus differ from yours, but that is to be expected.
> 
> Look at the size of his hands, this guy has known hard work, incredible,
> 
> Hepa


Well, I'm glad it was meant to be a joke. But there are people in Oz who really think like that. My vegetarian wine-drinking multi-lingual Australian sister-in-law told me about them.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, I'm glad it was meant to be a joke. *But there are people in Oz who really think like that.* My vegetarian wine-drinking multi-lingual Australian sister-in-law told me about them.


totally agree there...and quite a few of them are my mates


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I agree with Stephen US on comment number 2... Hell I'll even buy the bullet



Is your Tin Hat handy

Hepa


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Is your Tin Hat handy
> 
> Hepa


No....I traded it for a kevlar one


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> totally agree there...and quite a few of them are my mates


I can tell!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I can tell!


no doubt...... they have a name for kids like the one mentioned here(who gets offended at the mention of ham and pork........ "Croc food"


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, I'm glad it was meant to be a joke. But there are people in Oz who really think like that. My vegetarian wine-drinking multi-lingual Australian sister-in-law told me about them.



I applied to emigrate to Aussie, the dastardly bunch of so & so's refused me entry,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> no doubt...... they have a name for kids like the one mentioned here(who gets offended at the mention of ham and pork........ "Croc food"


Come on Aussie, come on 

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I applied to emigrate to Aussie, the dastardly bunch of so & so's refused me entry,
> 
> Hepa


Yes, I'd heard they'd got more fussy who they let in these days


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> no doubt...... they have a name for kids like the one mentioned here(who gets offended at the mention of ham and pork........ "Croc food"


How charming.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I'd heard they'd got more fussy who they let in these days


No not these days, those days, way back in the 1960's, after I had spent time there.

Some people I new stayed illegally, they got caught and put in a detention centre for a period of time. They were then deported. However the Australian Authorities sent them a bill for board and lodging. I believe the letter was then posted to friends in Australia who intern posted the same letter to the said authorities with a Melbourne postmark, the reply said, "We are back, if you can catch us we will pay up," 

Hepa


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

With this sort of thing it's often as much about _how_ something is said rather than _what_ is said. 

And the kid told the parents who told the press/courts/police. I'll bet if you ask everyone involved what was actually said you would get a different answer from each of them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just found this!!!


----------

